# your thoughts on these mini lathes?



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have enjoyed turning on my small Grizzly lathe G9247-VS and only have made pens so far but it is limited in what you can do with it and see no reason to add upgrades…I want to start turning larger items like peppermills and bowls which would require more HP,swing,distance between centers ect…budget is around $500…I have a sharpening system and just ok turning tools that will suffice for now but will need a chuck-still trying to figure that one out…So I have narrowed it down to two lathes the Rikon 70-050vs,on sale from Highland Woodworking at $292.00(reg price $429.00) shipped or the Grizzly 0658vs,$529.00 shipped…The Rikon has 1/2 hp,Grizzly 3/4,swing is the same 12",distance between centers Rikon 16",Grizzly 20",both have 1"8 tpi's…Both require 3 belt changes for their respective speeds and are similiar…Rikon has an optional extension bed the Grizzly does not…Oh the Grizzly is listed as having an outboard turning option for larger bowls ect…So what are your guys and gals thoughts on these two lathes?....and thx…


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bueller,anybody?...not sure if the Grizzly is worth the extra $$$?...The Rikon obviously is the winner in price…Hmmm…


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I own the JET VS mini lathe which I am very happy with , but have no experience with your choices.
In the end , only you know which of the two will best fit your needs : ) Best wishes.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Just an update…Went ahead and ordered the G0658 earlier today after missing Highland Woodworking's sale on the Rikon-the Rikon was $306.00 shipped,what a deal!...I scoured CL for some time and just missed a Jet 1220vs with many goodies for $700.00…The G0658 was $529.00 shipped and that was my original budget…Can't wait for delivery and get started on larger projects…thx


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice buy


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Throw out that live end in the tail stock and get this one. That one will get stuck and it's hollow so no way to get it out. http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021120/24448/woodriver-60-degrees-ball-bearing-live-tailstock-center-2-morse-taper.aspx









I got both that one an this one, but I use the one above more. 
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2003975/8254/groz-heavy-duty-ball-bearing-live-center.aspx


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thx RussellAP will do…


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I think you made the right choice, 1/2 HP is really stretching it even for small bowls.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thx Rick M…My current little Grizzly lathe is only 1/4 hp…


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Well Grizzly emailed me and states the g0658 is on back order and will arrive to them on 4/19…I will wait patiently if there is such a thing…This will give time to research live centers/chucks and lathe bench builds…take care…


----------

